# Bacon!!! You know it makes you feel better



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

A couple years back I was addicted to an online game, and there was a bacon forum, the whole thing was a big joke that kept things from getting too serious. We called bacon "The Great Crispy" and pretended to praise it, as if it were some sort of god. It was silly and fun.

If you want to let your hair down and goof off, come join the fun. I think it will be fun and therapeutic, and isn't that why we're on here?


Now lets praise The Great Crispy, who makes life delicious!!!!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Life with Bacon :yes

life without Bacon


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

talk about wanting to put your money where your mouth is, lol


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

too bad valentines is over. who needs chocolate when you can eat the roses?


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Heck yeah! now you can have your bacon and drink it too, guilt free, lol:haha


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

so I'm a purist when it comes to that heavenly meat known as bacon. I can't stand turkey, and soy bacon makes me sad. I'm curious; who else believes that there is only one true bacon?


----------



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hahahaha what is going on here. This is the most random and funniest thread I have seen on SAS.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm trying to start up a thread where we can be goofy, without fear of judgement. Please post your bacon related thoughts pics etc. the sillier the better. Its all about having fun


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

*creepy sink bacon(must be turkey bacon)*

http://www.joeydevilla.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/creepy-bacon_thumb.gif


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

feeling really anxious right now, maybe it has to do with the fact that I didn't have any bacon today, lol. Tomorrow I will indulge in that porcine gift from above. Bacon! Is there anything better? lol,



Hope everyone is feeling better or at least starting to. May your dreams be crispy, and your days filled with the smell of love(ie. sizzling bacon):teeth


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Willllllbbbbaaaaaa!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Pandemic said:


> Willllllbbbbaaaaaa!


lol, Charlote's Web makes me feel good about eating bacon. I figure if you eat a happy interesting pig, you're more likely to be a happy interesting person.:yes


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

motherof3 said:


> lol, Charlote's Web makes me feel good about eating bacon. I figure if you eat a happy interesting pig, you're more likely to be a happy interesting person.:yes


 I like your logic!


----------



## panzimar (Oct 4, 2011)

Bacon is indeed AWESOME. I don't care if those pesky carcinogens *are* destroying my DNA one strand at a time, I want my bacon salty, crispy and greasey, with a side order of nitrates please!

No caesar salad would be complete without bacon bits. 

I've yet to try baconnaise, but I really want to. I think it would really complete a BLT sammich. The other day I saw bacon flavored popcorn in the store, AND ZOMG MY MOUTH, HOW SHE WATERED :yes


----------



## panzimar (Oct 4, 2011)

Got something that ails you? Put some bacon on it!


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Last week I had chocolate covered bacon....mmmmm it was sooo yummy.


----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)

Bacon should be crispy, but not too crispy. There should still be some fat pockets that explode in your mouth.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mmmmmmmm my heart crying *swoons*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

bacon bacon bacon bacon!!! 

what's in the bag? what's in the bag!! i can't read!!!!!


(what's that from? anyone?)


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^Bush's Beans commercial I believe?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ close. it's from an old commercial for Beggin Strips, a snack for dogs. It was hilarious.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

now this is what I call aromatherapy. I hope everyone's weekends have been filled with crispy goodness,and porktabulous memories!!! All hail the Great Crispy! May he/she shower you with pork laden love!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

In a perfect world. :lol


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Disarray said:


> In a perfect world. :lol


I love it! If only....................... :nw BACON


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

bacon is overrated



yeah I said it


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

GD8 said:


> bacon is overrated
> 
> yeah I said it


 Blasphemy?! lol. I hope you're joking. Without bacon life wouldn't be the same. :yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> bacon is overrated
> 
> yeah I said it


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

In the morning I awaken, it's bacon I'm makin'. :lol


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

when I was a kid my brother, use to sing a silly song about bacon. It only had three words sung over and but somehow never got old. I'll share it here *clears throat* "eat bacon today, eat bacon today, eat bacon today....(you get the idea)"


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd say this sums it up


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

motherof3 said:


> Life with Bacon :yes
> 
> life without Bacon


:agree
Mutual love of bacon is the reason I'm so close with my bestest friend. I'd love to get her a bacon candle for her birthday.


----------



## abom (Feb 28, 2012)

Aw, dammit. Now I'm hungry, guys. I drooled on my computer a little.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

heck yeah it does:yes:clap


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I prefer sausage. Do something about it. :bat


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

I think this is the most amazing thread that I've ever seen.


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 27, 2011)

http://baconporn.tumblr.com/


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I prefer sausage. Do something about it. :bat


your sausage is welcome to co-exist here.....










....See ^^^, (just so long as it's pork, and not that turkey junk)


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

ladyscuttle said:


> I think this is the most amazing thread that I've ever seen.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Now this is commitment.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

(what I was trying to post)


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

looking at the tattoo closer, I notice that a soggy and crispy strip of bacon have put aside their differences for the greater good of bacon, :clap. All hail The Great Crispy, from which all happiness flows!!! :nw BACON.


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

R91 said:


> Hahahaha what is going on here. This is the most random and funniest thread I have seen on SAS.


lol. my sentiments exactly, it made me smile.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay this is so weird its cute










So I just had a thought.... If teddy bears ward of the boogy man. Does that mean this guy wards off veggie bacon? lol:b


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I swear I see bacon everywhere, I was shopping with my sister one day when I saw this on display

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70179377/

I yelled out "hey that's a bacon mirror!!" she just about died laughing


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bacon + eggs = perfect breakfast.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

(it's off a hand dryer machine)

edit: oh okay someone already posted it, lol


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Bacon... no matter how much I have already ate - I want MOAR!!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

motherof3 said:


> so I'm a purist when it comes to that heavenly meat known as bacon. I can't stand turkey, and soy bacon makes me sad. I'm curious; who else believes that there is only one true bacon?


I definitely believe this, yes. XD


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

So I totally love being adventurous in the kitchen, especially when it involves *BACON*!!! Tomorrow I'm making avocado BLTs, not too crazy or out of the box, just a big deal because there's a sumptuous few slices of glistening pig adorning it.  "Eat bacon today! Eat bacon today! Eat bacon today!" lol


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Caggee said:


> I definitely believe this, yes. XD


I love cats! this pic rocks! I have 2 year old calico and she is just precious.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am a big fan of the BLT, this rocks!!!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have been feeling really edgy lately. I think I will self medicate myself with a pack of bacon, and ton of diet soda(need to save my calories for bacon )


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I love love love, this manicure!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

^^^^^^those look yummy!!!! now I'm hungry


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol, gotta get em started early, that way they don't fall into the ways of the evil turkey bacon.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

couldn't agree more. It is up to those of us who know the one true bacon, to show veggie bacon and likes for what they truly are. "Oh, Great crispy, cover us in bacon grease, and protect us from the false bacons that threaten to doom our taste buds."


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Now this is a meal. Three cheers for bacon!!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Ooo, I want!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have not had a bacon roll for ages.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Today I learned the sign for bacon in sign language and I though of you MO3 =P


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

awe, you're making me all blushy


Pandemic said:


> Today I learned the sign for bacon in sign language and I though of you MO3 =P


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

motherof3 said:


> Now this is a meal. Three cheers for bacon!!!!


Mmm, it would be better if they replaced the bread with more bacon


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Mmm, it would be better if they replaced the bread with more bacon


='D


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

BACON!!!! Oh how I love the way it sounds! Tomorrow's dinner baked salmon, and bacon wrapped asparagus,


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

sums up how I feel


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

So I am always up for a good bacon recipe. I would love to hear some new ones if anybody wants to share em.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay now this is awesome! I totally want it!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Who sang it?

"Are you achin?!!" "yum yum yum" "for some*BACON*?!!" "yum yum yum" "He's a big pig!" "yum yum" "you can be a big pig too!! Oi!!"


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Man, need to get me some bacon tomorrow. :b


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Bacon scarf on etsy
Don't even particularly like bacon but find this one awesome. :b


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

How many of you like bacon fat? I have to pick out the fat every time I eat bacon  
Im friends with bacon otherwise.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Fairly recently one of my employees brought me chocolate cupcakes with peanut butter icing with chocolate covered bacon on top. Most amazing thing of my life.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

And please try bacon cooked with shrimp and pineapple. AWESOME.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

jJoe said:


> How many of you like bacon fat? I have to pick out the fat every time I eat bacon
> Im friends with bacon otherwise.


I like it when it's crispy, otherwise not so much.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I woke up with a sore throat this morning, it hasn't gotten better all day. Tomorrow I medicate with BACON!!!!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

This makes me thirsty


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Bacon flavored coffee syrup!!!! I wonder if I can order a shot of this at Starbucks


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

(pardon the pun) this is truly the icing on the cake ;-)


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

lol


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

the most delicious heart attack ever!!!!


----------



## panzimar (Oct 4, 2011)

ladyscuttle said:


> And please try bacon cooked with shrimp and pineapple. AWESOME.


*DRRROOOLLL* I have this on pizza all zee time.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ain't it the truth!!!!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Now this is a balanced diet. The Great Crispy would be proud!!!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

So how's everyone doing? I hope you're porktastic and smiling from ear to ear!! isn't bacon wonderful?!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm in an awesome mood right now so I say *BACON PARTY* WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

My allergies have been kicking my butt these past few days, I notice that the thing that helps the most is liquor. It numbs my throat and makes it possible to go five minutes without coughing up a lung. Tonight I was looking down at my drink and thinking; How awesome would a bloody mary with bacon be? *drools*


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

the bloody mary of my dreams, would start with this!!!


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

My favourite bacon themed song:


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

pointy said:


> My favourite bacon themed song:


^^^^^

*awesome!!!*


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

lol, its the eternal question


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I love this thread :yes


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

That sounds great and fun, other than the fact that I despise bacon! :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

toasted Bacon sandwich, almost makes life worth living.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm pork positive, always have been. I love the stuff. my version of heaven is sausage, wrapped in bacon, between two slices of ham. MMMMmmMMMMmmmmmmmmmMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scorpmw90 (Oct 19, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> toasted Bacon sandwich, almost makes life worth living.


:yes


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

leonardess said:


> I'm pork positive, always have been. I love the stuff. my version of heaven is sausage, wrapped in bacon, between two slices of ham. MMMMmmMMMMmmmmmmmmmMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


couldn't agree more. I think we'd achieve utopia if everyone could agree that pork is the most heavenly of foods!:b


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Bacon wrapped tots!!!! My mouth is watering! I want to eat these so bad. I am actually contemplating going out to the store for a bag of tots. No need to buy bacon, I'm a loyal pork supporter and I always have a couple spare pounds in the freezer. Whats crazy is its 2:30 am here.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i'm vegan :/


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

andy1984 said:


> i'm vegan :/


You should use bacon salt, its vegan and makes food taste like bacon:teeth


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I want one, with bacon you can never go wrong


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

proof that bacon is all you need


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> lol probably not a good idea for girls with guys that go down. They might forget what they're eating.


OUch! bad mental image


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

lol


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

motherof3 said:


> lol


First time my mom saw that commercial she was like "is he gay?". aheh. enyways.












motherof3 said:


>












Muahahah


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

motherof3 said:


>


This reminds me of a day dream I had about combining sex and bacon. :um


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

bought 10$ worth of smoked chicken bacon and want to threw it in the garbage.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> bought 10$ worth of smoked chicken bacon and want to threw it in the garbage.


poultry bacon tastes like its already been digested, yech! I am a pork loyalist to the end!!!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> This reminds me of a day dream I had about combining sex and bacon. :um


I think we were having the same dream, lol


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Heaven must look like this. I imagine the streets of gold are bacon grease, and the pearly gates are bacon fat!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm a vegetarian....


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I didn't know bacon lube existed. Interesting...


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

For that special someone, bacon only lasts as long as breakfast, but bacon jewelry lasts a lifetime


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

So that's what God was doing on the 8th day


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol, this thread reminds me of...


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm allergic to bacon... it makes me sick to my stomach and also gives me nitrate headaches, so no, it doesn't make me feel better.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

feels said:


> Lol, this thread reminds me of...


:clapI kind of want to watch that show now.

I've had Bacon&eggs 3 days in a row now. :yay


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

My thoughts exactly


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

this cake is so cute


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

If you hate bacon and you don't know what's wrong with you, just think about it for a second, and it'll hit you. Life without pork is incomplete and senseless. Eating meat is good for the economy it keeps butchers, meat packers and farmers employed. If you want to improve the economy tell a vegan that its all their fault the U.S. is broke and eat a steak.

( p.s. I don't hate vegetarians, or vegans, they leave more meat for me, they can chew their carrots and celery)


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

There is a grocery store deli that sells what I like to call "bacon sticks". They are cheesy bread sticks that are wrapped in bacon--and not the really crispy bacon, but the nice, soggy greasy stuff. Aww man, those things are amazing. They practically drip with grease, but they are so worthwhile.

Unfortunately, they sell really fast, so one has to get there really early in the morning to snag one.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

"The Great Crispy" This made me LMAO!!! XD All hail The Great Crispy!


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Its good for you, I dunno why people feel guilty eating it, I know ive never felt guilty eating good old bacon.

Oh yea and this reminds me of a thread i made about cheesecake lol :b


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

*Ziegler bacon kicks arse! *


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

These guys basically worship bacon LOL


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I just ate one of these. This is the only kind of bacon that I can eat. Applewood smoked. Other stuff gives me headaches.

Don't worry about calories, this is the only thing I've had to eat today and I'll probably only have a snack when I get home. I'm typically awake less than 12 hours.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

Poor pig... You guys are cruel. Slaughtering animals just to satisfy your own cravings.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

What else are pigs good for?


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

motherof3 said:


> If you hate bacon and you don't know what's wrong with you, just think about it for a second, and it'll hit you. Life without pork is incomplete and senseless. Eating meat is good for the economy it keeps butchers, meat packers and farmers employed. If you want to improve the economy tell a vegan that its all their fault the U.S. is broke and eat a steak.
> 
> ( p.s. I don't hate vegetarians, or vegans, they leave more meat for me, they can chew their carrots and celery)


I have never encountered a more false and stupid assessment of the economy. I guess all the meat has distorted your intellectual capacity. Have you ever visited a slaughterhouse? Do you realize that most people who abstain from meat do so because of the harsh and cruel conditions on the animals. They are tortured and killed just so you can have some bacon with your breakfast. Sickening. The corporate meat industry pretty much wiped out all local and organic farmers many years ago.Now you get cheap, bad quality, steroid and antibiotic injected meat. That's alright, i am sure you will regret the negative effect of nitrates in your gut in a few years .


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


> What else are pigs good for?


Killing animals is one thing,but the meat industry along with other industries is all about profit. This means the pigs are jammed into tiny little pens , covered in ****, eating non natural free range food , and mistreated before they are killed. Does this sound like a desirable life.? Ignorant.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

People should be forced to kill their own food, then we will see how many of you would still eat bacon, or go visit a slaughterhouse. I guarantee you will never touch the stuff again.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

I only like soy bacon. I stopped eating pigs 8 years ago.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

Maninthebox84 said:


> I only like soy bacon. I stopped eating pigs 8 years ago.


Goodjob man, I commend you. what were your reasons?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I am a _vegetarian_.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

TheGouldbergVariations said:


> Goodjob man, I commend you. what were your reasons?


The same reasons you mentioned. The only animals I eat now are fish.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> These guys basically worship bacon LOL


Hahahahah oh epic meal time <3 only in America! X)


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

Maninthebox84 said:


> The same reasons you mentioned. The only animals I eat now are fish.


It's nice to see other guys who still care about the treatment of animals in the industrial food business that suffer for the satisfaction of the ALL MIGHTY HUMANS!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, I thought this thread to be rather distasteful. It's bad enough that the poor creatures are tortured their whole miserable, short lives and then eaten just to give humans more heart attacks, strokes, and cancer but now we're celebrating all this?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...s-abuse-of-pigs-at-okla-factory-farms-164458/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f50/risks-more-red-meat-more-mortality-171340/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intensive_pig_farming


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

fallen18 said:


> Hahahahah oh epic meal time <3 only in America! X)


Canada*


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Canada*


Only in Canada :b


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Bacon!!! yummyyy <3


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I put pieces of bacon in my pancake batter.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Holy crap! don't log on for a couple months and people get all worked up over a harmless joke. If you want serious fine, I'll share my thoughts. I have watched cows slaughtered, I even used to live by a pig farm when I was a kid, and I remember hearing the pigs getting slaughtered. I agree that it's wrong to eat it, if you can't watch it be slaughtered. I personally have no problem with it. I do think it's wrong to get on a soap box and put down a group of people who are just trying to laugh, and be silly. If you want to post an animal rights thread, by all means go for it. The religious forums have separate threads for atheist and christian. That way people can express themselves freely. I wasn't looking for a heated discussion or anyone to get their panties in a twist over animal rights. I would appreciate it, if from here on out people wouldn't attack others in here.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

P.S. *BACON RULES* the end


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I thought you guys would enjoy this...my older brother sent me a picture of his #2 fave food (bacon) cooked into his #1 favorite food:


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

god damn bacon is so awesome. best food in existence


----------

